# Cz magazine loaders



## Yenkoskc (Sep 20, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask but its probably the best place to ask.
Im looking for a couple factory cz mag or speed loaders for 9mm/40. pz07 loaders wont work for what i plan to use them for. If you guys have any lyeing around and you dont have any use for them Im willing to buy them off of you . Please email me if you have one to get rid of.
[email protected]
Thanks.....Cliff


----------



## Big Bill (Sep 30, 2010)

I use the loader that I bought for my Ruger P95 & P89. It works great.


----------



## specter (Jul 24, 2006)

The best I've ever used is the UpLula made by MagLula. It makes loading magazines a cinch allowing you to literally drop rounds into the mag.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

+1 Uplula. :smt023


----------

